# New Madone SL 5.2



## skulker (Feb 19, 2006)

Here' my new 2006 Madone SL 5.2 in Blue Duotone. Looks 1000% better in the flesh than in the brochures. Only changes made to standard bike were the Fi Zi K Arione saddle and a set of Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels. After one short ride and a 45 minute criterium I now understand what all the fuss is about with regards to Carbon framed bikes. This thing is so smooth to ride compared to my old Aluminium Fuji with carbon rear stays and forks. I actually ran my tyres 10psi harder (115psi) than on my Fuji and the ride was still smooth as silk. Still a few minor adjustments needed but so far so good.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

skulker said:


> Here' my new 2006 Madone SL 5.2 in Blue Duotone.



Nice ride, Skulker! I know what you mean about the bike looking completely different in person....even more so when you get it out into the sun!


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

that is HOT!!! mine will be here any week now!


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*forget the 1000%!*

That color looks like TEN TIMES betting in person!  

I dunno. For some reason every time I see that color scheme the pictures never seem to do it justice. That's one awsome ride!


----------

